# Why doesn't the parts dept. give out part numbers?



## JL (Dec 25, 2001)

Hi Jon,
I spoke to Manny this morning about getting the M-Aero front bumper (which comes standard on the 330i w/ sport package...not the M-Tech) for my car, which is a '02 325i that I bought from Cutter in November 2001. My car has some damage to the front bumper, which is why I'm replacing it. Since my insurance company is taking care of the damages (it was a hit-and-run), I just wanted to know what parts I would need to complete the retrofit, and how much more it would cost me to replace the bumper.

Just curious as to why the parts dept. would not give out part numbers, since I might need them when I bring my car in this weekend. If you could help me out with some part numbers, please feel free to email or PM me!

Manny was very helpful otherwise, however, and I appreciate all his and your assistance!

Happy New Year!

John


----------

